# K9Kennelstore.com



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with the company and their products?


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

I have 16 runs of the pro model around 2 years old. I like the kennels. I didn't like the customer service. They sent wrong parts for assembly and made a pretty big deal about getting the correct hardware after spending a lot of money on kennels that I couldnt use without the hardware.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

BlaineT said:


> I have 16 runs of the pro model around 2 years old. I like the kennels. I didn't like the customer service. They sent wrong parts for assembly and made a pretty big deal about getting the correct hardware after spending a lot of money on kennels that I couldnt use without the hardware.


Your patchwork concrete looks pretty good....in spots.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

One thing I didn't like in what I saw is that the corners are held together with pins. Anybody who wants a free dog could lift out a couple of pins and be on his way with his new retriever.


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

I have 10 of their pro model kennels and they are just OK
I too had an issue when ordering, they shipped wrong size panels, had a hard time getting them to correct their mistake
customer service people are very rude !!!!!!!! 
would not recommend them for anything !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Final Flight Retrievers said:


> I have 10 of their pro model kennels and they are just OK
> I too had an issue when ordering, they shipped wrong size panels, had a hard time getting them to correct their mistake
> customer service people are very rude !!!!!!!!
> would not recommend them for anything !!!!!!!!!!!


Exactly where I stand.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like it's a frustrating company to work with.


----------

